# question about grizz motor



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

was wondering if the 660 motor cases are the same as 700 motor
thanks for any help


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I think so my friend has a 660 and the guy that he bought his 686 kit from told him its the same as the 700 except the bore but dont take my word on that because its from another mouth and i dont know this guy.


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*thanks for the info...*


----------



## jmoore2006 (Feb 10, 2011)

did you ever confirm the statement on the 660-700 cases being a match??


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

I kind of think so, I was talking to a guy from the local shop. And he said that a 660 can be bored out to the 686 which is what the 700 is.


----------

